# Graco GM 3500



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone used one of these pumps or have owned one? I have a neighbor that has some used painting equipment for sale and has one of these. Looks 'used'. What should I look for in deciding if it a decent pump and one that needs too much repair? Could be a great deal for the price.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its a big pump. Depends what you need it for. Its only a great deal if you're gonna use it.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

make sure engine runs, make sure unit makes pressure. most importantly listen to hear if there are any loud or banging noises in the clutch assembly. the cluth assembly is in the housing where the pump bolts up to the engine. A clutch repair is very expensive


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

also I would spray 5 gallons of water at full pressure just to give the clutch a work out


----------

